# Hiya all



## kittykatt (Aug 3, 2006)

hiya all I am Jess from the UK with 2 cats, 1 rescue and 1 pedigree.

Hope to get to know you all


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Jess, welcome and make sure to post some pictures if you haven't already :wink:


----------



## gwen_o_lyn (Jul 30, 2006)

Welcome Jess


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jess! Welcome.


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

:smiles Welcome to the forum! Post some pictures and tell us more about your cats in Meet My kitty!


----------

